# Incra CleanSweep Magnalock rings



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I purchased a set of the Incra CleanSweep rings for my Incra/JessEm Mast-R-Lift II router lift. These have special cutouts to improve dust collection. I am very happy with the results. The first picture shows the 1" clean sweep ring in place. 

I did a simple test - routing a 3/8" x 1/2" rabbet in some pine. I have the lift on a shop built table with under table DC. With the stock rings in place DC is fairly good though when pushing the work piece into the bit, a plume of dust and chips shoots forward. Most of this plume escapes dust collection and a lot of it goes completely off the table. With the clean sweep rings, the plume is mostly pulled into the openings. In the second picture, I gathered all the chips/dust from the test with the stock ring. The third picture is from the test with the clean sweep ring. All that was left were some larger chips. Amazingly good.

Note that I don't have a dust port in the fence. With the clean sweep rings, I really don't need one and am very happy not to have to monkey with a fence mounted hose.

Overall, I am very happy with these rings. 

And a great customer support story here too. Several of the rings didn't seat properly in the lift plate but Incra very quickly responded that they are sending replacements. I continue to be a big Incra fan.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Phil I have a set of Incra rings but they only have a hole for the router bit. I like the idea of the extra holes for better dust collection.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, you have the stock ones that come with the lift.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

PhilBa said:


> I purchased a set of the Incra CleanSweep rings for my Incra/JessEm Mast-R-Lift II router lift. These have special cutouts to improve dust collection. I am very happy with the results. The first picture shows the 1" clean sweep ring in place.
> 
> I did a simple test - routing a 3/8" x 1/2" rabbet in some pine. I have the lift on a shop built table with under table DC. With the stock rings in place DC is fairly good though when pushing the work piece into the bit, a plume of dust and chips shoots forward. Most of this plume escapes dust collection and a lot of it goes completely off the table. With the clean sweep rings, the plume is mostly pulled into the openings. In the second picture, I gathered all the chips/dust from the test with the stock ring. The third picture is from the test with the clean sweep ring. All that was left were some larger chips. Amazingly good.
> 
> ...


Phil
Do you recall if you can buy the insert rings indivully. I have two sets of the standard ones, but only use about three of them.

I experimented by drilling holes in one of the standard ones nne, and like you said, it made a world of difference as did drilling holes in my zero clearance TS insert for that matter.

Jerry


----------



## Steve439 (Apr 8, 2015)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Phil
> *Do you recall if you can buy the insert rings indivully.* I have two sets of the standard ones, but only use about three of them.
> 
> I experimented by drilling holes in one of the standard ones nne, and like you said, it made a world of difference as did drilling holes in my zero clearance TS insert for that matter.
> ...


Yes, www incrementaltools.com has them.

Somebody else might be cheaper...


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Phil
> Do you recall if you can buy the insert rings indivully. I have two sets of the standard ones, but only use about three of them.
> 
> I experimented by drilling holes in one of the standard ones nne, and like you said, it made a world of difference as did drilling holes in my zero clearance TS insert for that matter.
> ...


Hey Jerry,
I just looked at Incremental's site--set of 6 Clean-Sweep rings is $50, and the individual sizes are $11 each. 

I may yet have to purchase a plate or lift from Incra--every time i rout grooves or dadoes i end up with a pile of shavings at the end of the table!

earl


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I wish Woodpecker Tools would make something similar for their plates.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Steve439 said:


> Yes, www incrementaltools.com has them.
> 
> Somebody else might be cheaper...


I believe that Incremental tools is the only place selling them since they are a design that they came up with. The fit with the Incra router plate that has the magnets built into it.
They are not cheap but they do produce clean routing. For me they are worth the price in the long run


----------



## Paladin (Jan 2, 2006)

*Clean Sweep*



GregLittleWoodworks said:


> I believe that Incremental tools is the only place selling them since they are a design that they came up with. The fit with the Incra router plate that has the magnets built into it.
> They are not cheap but they do produce clean routing. For me they are worth the price in the long run


This is the main reason I bought the Incra tabletop, and insert. I bought the Woodpeckers Superfence and Microadjust. Now I feel I have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Steve439 (Apr 8, 2015)

An ebay seller has the set for $48 and free shipping.
Search "incra cleansweep".


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Phil I bought those last year . Maybe I better test fit them and see if there ok now that mentioned some of yours didn't fit properly  
Incredible that a company could screw that up this day and age with the technology available


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Phil
> Do you recall if you can buy the insert rings indivully. I have two sets of the standard ones, but only use about three of them.
> 
> I experimented by drilling holes in one of the standard ones nne, and like you said, it made a world of difference as did drilling holes in my zero clearance TS insert for that matter.
> ...


Sorry for taking so long to get back to you Jerry, I've been out of town (Colorado for a long weekend). You can get a single ring that is sized for a PC bushing (1 3/16") for $11. I almost bought that but decided to get the full set. Which, by the way, does NOT include the PC bushing one. Harrumph. (well, I don't really care as I doubt I'd ever use it with a bushing).


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

On the price, I got a discount offer from them (10%) so I went with incrementaltools.com. They really are the online arm of incra as the products I have bought from them all shipped from the Incra Shipping Department. Part of the good service I got was that they had my name and address already. I don't think they would discriminate against other sellers but I bet it wouldn't go as fast. We are only talking a few bucks difference. If it was 20 or more, I'd be shopping around.

I couldn't find them on amazon but carbide processors has them even cheaper. I know people like their service.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Phil I bought those last year . Maybe I better test fit them and see if there ok now that mentioned some of yours didn't fit properly
> Incredible that a company could screw that up this day and age with the technology available


Yeah, it's a little surprising. I don't think it's the size because I tried grinding them smaller and it didn't help. Once they said they were sending replacements, I stopped trying to make them fit and went back to making saw (er, router) dust.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Man, that's tempting. I watched a video on it this morning. I would have to decide if I was going that route now, as the Kreg plate I use has a different corner radius, and I'm in the middle of designing a new table.

I suppose I could always make a new top later...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Unless you are using a Rockler/BenchDog plate, your opening is going to be 11 3/4" x 9 1/4" so any non-Rockler plate will fit.

It's really cool to see that plume of dust get sucked down the hole.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

PhilBa said:


> Unless you are using a Rockler/BenchDog plate, your opening is going to be 11 3/4" x 9 1/4" so any non-Rockler plate will fit.
> 
> It's really cool to see that plume of dust get sucked down the hole.


As far as I am aware, the Kreg plates have different corner radii.


----------



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a Rockler table and plate so to make the Incra work I will have to somehow route out a new hole to accept the Incra plate. They make a Incra Router table adapter that bolts on underneath the table to make the ledge for the plate to drop on to so hopefully I'll be able to take advantage of their Clean Sweep rings/plate.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Paladin said:


> This is the main reason I bought the Incra tabletop, and insert. I bought the Woodpeckers Superfence and Microadjust. Now I feel I have the best of both worlds.


Paladin,

What is the Microadjust? I did a quick search on Woodpecker's site and it didn't find it.
I am saving the link for the Superfence for future reference.

I think that the incra lift, rings and dust collection would be a great way to go but you about have
to be a rich man to afford them. Some day maybe.


Bryan


----------



## marc82much (May 8, 2011)

Woodpeckers Micro Adjust


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I finally took a look at the WMA. Looks like a really nice piece of engineering. 

Comparing it to the LS positioner, I see a number of differences. Probably the biggest is it doesn't have the repeatability of the Incra. The WMA looks to be more substantial than the LS positioner - solid aluminum block and brass guides. It looks almost indestructible. The Incra is extruded aluminum. The WMA has 2 threaded lock downs - it's not going to move, period. The Incra is held down by 4 (or 6) bolts but has a long arm - pretty solid but not like the WMA. The WMA microadjust is a knob where 1 full rotation is 1/32" (but no scale to know how far you've gone). In Incra's favor though, you get 1/32 inch "coarse lock" adjust, .001" incremental microadjust via a click wheel (actually, 1/1024"), a movable magnetic scale and room for 4 additional scales which can include templates. The repeatability means you can use the LS to make all sorts of joints with a high degree of precision. I think the Incra LS is easier to install (4 holes vs 2 T Tracks) and the LS system looks a bit cheaper than the superfence + micro adjust. 

If I hadn't used the LS positioner, the solid engineering of the WMA+superfence would make me take a much closer look. In the end though, I probably would still pick the LS since you get a lot more than just microadjust.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

marc82much said:


> Woodpeckers Micro Adjust



Man, thanks! There is some really neat stuff out there. It's hard to choose what to get, or which way to go on building a new router table.

Bryan


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

bryansong said:


> Man, thanks! There is some really neat stuff out there. It's hard to choose what to get, or which way to go on building a new router table.
> 
> Bryan


Bryan,

Well, let me make it harder for you. Go the sticky at the top of the "Table-mounted Routing" section and go through the "Wanted. pictures of your router table". That should just about cover every product every conceived to include in a router table set up.

By the time you are finished digesting and researching what you find, you should be an expert!:laugh2:

Good luck and have fun. Unless you have a project on fire, take your time deciding. One thing builds on another so you want to make sure you pick a path that suits your needs, now and potentially into the future.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

timbertailor said:


> Bryan,
> 
> Well, let me make it harder for you. Go the sticky at the top of the "Table-mounted Routing" section and go through the "Wanted. pictures of your router table". That should just about cover every product every conceived to include in a router table set up.
> 
> ...


Thank you Timbertailer, I hadn't read that yet so I'm glad you mentioned it and I've not finished reading it yet, I'm on page 9.

No hurry for me now, I'm just looking at ideas and that Sticky thread has some neat things to consider.

Bryan


----------

